# recovery question



## schultz1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Quick background. I was on for roughly a year.  Started out as self prescribed trt. Which went to blast and cruise and finally to blast only. Keep in mind my blast never consisted of more than 600 mg. A week but, I was doing that for a good while. Also mixed in some variety towards the end. Fast forward.....I decide I need to take a break. I ran a typical protocol pct. Now, I'm 8 or 10 weeks removed from this pct and still don't feel fully recovered. Wood is sporadic,  not a ton of urge but, energy strength and we'll being are great. I will be 40 in 10 days so maybe it is just going to take longer. I was considering jumping back on some hug and closed for a few more weeks. Curious as to thoughts on the hcg. Cloud and if any of the 40 ish. Crowd has experienced this before.

Thanks


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 18, 2014)

Hcg is suppressive so I wouldn't run that again just yet. You've been on for over a year so recovery isn't just going to happen. Especially with you being a bit older. 

Have you got bloods to see where your levels are at? I think the basic approach would be to run another round of clomid if your levels come back low from bloods.


----------



## schultz1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well finally starting to get some normalcy. Haven't run any additional put but things appear to be back on track. May still throw in some more clomid. As a precautions measure.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 2, 2015)

it takes a while to clear your system then even more to get the nads working


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 2, 2015)

schultz1 said:


> Now, I'm 8 or 10 weeks removed from this pct and still don't feel fully recovered. Wood is sporadic,  not a ton of urge but, energy strength and we'll being are great.




It sounds like you are recovered in terms of testosterone production. Maybe all your hormones together are not perfectly balanced yet i.e. testosterone, estrogen, progesterone, etc. - dick issues are hard to pin point the source of the problem, but if your strength is good than I'd bet your testosterone is good. The only way to tell is to get blood tests. If you live in a state that allows private labs (e.g. LabCorp) to take blood samples or live close to one then that is 100% your best bet.

Without blood tests it's hard to recommend a next step, but from the sounds of it you'd be better off running a low dose of cialis (5mg/day) rather than more clomid. If you do run clomid, I would go low - 50mg m/w/f. I also agree with DYS - don't run more HCG


----------

